
Raspberry Pi High Quality Camera - schappim
https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-high-quality-camera/
======
alvern
This is an awesome development for building out machine vision or microscope
cameras. It'll be great to adapt the Pi to an Amscope or Dinocam for
inspecting small part features in an industrial setting.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_mount](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_mount)

